# Need to design collection. Thanks for your help



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi 

I am doing an internship with a company specialized in Sportswear. I have to come up with a collection for snowboarding and was wondering if you have any suggestion? It can be anything from the number of pockets to specific theme. 

I don’t know much about snowboarding and therefore will appreciate any suggestion as it will help me (I hope) to create…. your dreamed outfit. 

Thanks


----------

